# Jigs



## Crayzie (Jun 26, 2006)

This may sound like a stupid question, but how exactly do you fish jigs..? such as jigs with grubs, etc.. Are they bounced off the bottom? steady retrieved? any skips or pauses? etc?    Thanks


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think this has been posted a few times before. But I realy like to just vertical jig them off the side of the boat up and down. Casting them out and then "swimming" them is a great way of fishing shallower water. Really you can't fish them wrong. Figure out what the walleye want that day and repeat the process.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Crayzie, yes to all your questions. Try it all to see what works best on that particular day.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Drifting and trolling work well too!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Jigs can be fished for walleyes in a variety of ways-but can be broken down into 2 categories. Vertical jigging and pitching (or casting). Vertical jigging implies just that-you attempt to keep the bait directly below the rod tip (usually in deeper water) frequently staying in contact the bottom structure targeting fish holding there.
Pitching or casting jigs usually takes place in shallower water to active fish. Generally you "drag", "hop" or "swim" (most popular and productive method) the jig on the retrieve. Learn to "feel" the jig and watch the line for "ticks" or slack, indicating a bite. Probably the best jig fishing tip I could give is to remember that when jig fishing you are (typically) trying to imitate a minnow and to visualize your presentation-make the jig "swim" like a minnow. 

Tim


----------

